# DP CURE STUFF



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

You have to be good at studying your own psyche to be able to get out of this condition. It is a matter of making boundaries stick and to keep stress and negative, cynical and morbid thinking away from you as it doesnt serve you in anyway...
Doing this by Watching the thoughts and not judging them and just letting them be what they are. That makes them loose their power over you.

In my case i search for relief in the now. Accepting whatEVER the condition brings me and not fearing it as i know that it couldnt possibly physically hurt me.

But in the meantime i study how it works and what works to allieviate DP attacks. 
I have frequent Dp attacks and it consists of my mind telling me that situations, people or myself are in a game. 
or that i feel like im in a movie. 
I follow these feelings along. not fighting them nor judging them nor fearing them as they are JUST feelings.

I have learned that simply ignoring and not rushing recovery. Therefore beeing AUTHENTIC to both yourself and the environment works as a stress and pressure reliever and will actually take you closer to who you are. IN THE MOMENT.

It is not about "finding" yourself. You havent "lost" your identity..you have merely crashed and you have to work your way up. raising your bar for stress as every day progresses. This traumatic stress that comes in even though you said no to it conciously makes you dissociative. Because you couldnt possibly handle all that stimuli nor all that info or stress nor imput from your environment even if you where GOD himself









I am on 300mg Seroquel and the reason is the just stated above. Excess stimuli keeps out and i can fokus on watching my thoughs not fearing them etc. And therefore there is no medicin cure other than anti-psychotics or heavier medication that "collects" you. The meds can only do this for you. I HAVE hear however of medication that focuses directly on DP like symptoms but they are Devil meds...trust me.

What i am doing is im being aware of what i think but not in a way that i keep the thoughts away. I let them come because if i dont i will NEVER become aware of how im thinking and can therefore not CHANGE my thoughtpatterns to more positive one's.

Fear of life is what i think DP sufferers suffer from (at least i did and still do to a certain degree). And thats why its so innately important to socialize and talk to people about other things than you condition and to just CONTINUE LIVING.

Dp feeds on your fear of it aswell as you innactive behaviour because of it. It causes you to get stuck in thoughts that you normally would just have and that would quickly again fade away because you learned once that thoughts arnt actual things but projections of the mind.

Your mind is infact due to its stressed state playing tricks on you about 24/7 and you need to learn how to listen correctly to your thoughts and not get stuck in them thinking "oh im thinking this now? i must reeeally have gone bonkers!?" and again NO. You havent its JUST a thought.

Look at it like this would you before you got this (i know some of you have had it for very long but try to remember) EVER have given your toughts as much attention as you currently do? the answer is obvious NO. Your thoughts are NOT you. even if you have feelings of beeing in a game or feelings of being in a movie..You need to learn how to not react to these feelings with MORE anxiety as it keeps you stuck in the cycle of Dp like thinking and obsessing over what you have thought.

Trust me I have MORBID fucking thoughts all day long that are both cynical, negative and just straight fucking weird. But they remain what they are...You guessed it. THOUGHTS!

Pick your fucking testicals together (or tits if your a girL) and make a decision. Want to feel more alive? Make a decision. DO stuff and all the above and i PROMISE if your not "cured" your going to have an easier time with your thoughts and your DP like feelings.

I am dedicated still as FUCK to get out of this and i will make a video of my full recovery in the future. When im balanced and stable enough to think it worthwhile.

Good luck in recovery!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I simply love your inspiring posts!!

I am sure you will make it, probably sooner as you think

Good luck to you as well


----------



## Liberty (Mar 19, 2012)

This post made me want to start a riot.
Lol.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice read, most of this my Phsycologist has helped me with.. Like just letting your thoughts be! And accept that they are there and that's it.. Which definitely helps with anxiety.

But I guess where most of us get stuck is because we like to ask WHY? Accepting isnt good enough? So we ask why and think so hard to the point we jar our own minds from hitting a dead end which then really fucks us up because there is no answer!

Anyway I really do agree with you and was a great post.. I think this should be the 1st step everyone should take in recovery.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Why your first described is mindfulness


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Great post, thank you!


----------



## AndreaH (May 30, 2012)

I noticed my dp/dr usually starts with a morbid thought, completely irrational, but soon escalates into this thick veil consuming my life. I'm gonna start therapy soon and maybe Lamictal. Exercising helps sometimes but other times just makes it worse. The one thing that makes me at ease everytime is yoga; I've never had an experience where it made my symptoms worse.


----------

